# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Hevig bloedverlies bij gebruik anticonceptie

## kidcar29

Mijn dochter heeft bijna alle anticonceptie geprobeerd die er zijn behalve het staafje nog niet.
Ze is 26 jaar en 4 maanden geleden bevallen van haar 3de kind.
Wat voor middel ze ook gebruikt binnen een paar weken krijgt ze hevige bloedingen die een maand voort duren.
Ze kreeg na de bevalling de ring omdat dat geen problemen zou geven.
Nou wel dus, ze heeft 2 maanden doorgzet warvan 6 weken hevig ongesteld.
Haar partner kan geen condoom gebruiken door alergieen.
Wie weet er raad?

----------

